# Inverts in victoria



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Was wondering if there are any good petstores in near Victoria that carry yellow shrimp, crystal shrimp, tiger shrimp, dwarf orange crayfish.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If you cant find any, we can always ship to you.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Thefishtanker said:


> Was wondering if there are any good petstores in near Victoria that carry yellow shrimp, crystal shrimp, tiger shrimp, dwarf orange crayfish.


Short answer is No, a couple of the LFS will try to bring them in. But no guarantees. 
Best bet is to order them from Charles, less expensive too
If you decide to go that route pm me, there's a few of us islanders that are always looking to order from him and split shipping costs.


----------



## ami (Sep 4, 2013)

The only ones of your list I have found are CRS - sometimes at Creatures. Expensive though ($15 EACH!) - probably worth it to order some and pay shipping. PetCulture at Tillicum randomly has C grade CRS and CBS, but their tanks are not healthy - you can see the Okayama Parasite in the male cherry shrimp and the water flow is shared for the tanks.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Creatures might have what you want, I saw a bunch of shrimp and crayfish there last week, but I'm not sure exactly what type, and they're pretty expensive.

Just an FYI there are a few adds for cherry shrimp on UsedVic, those sellers may have some or knowledge of where to get them.


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok thanks every one for recommendations, I think I will hold of on buying inverts on the island and just wait till I'm in vancouver.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Shipping is not expensive especially to the island where Harbour Air flys...


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Ok thanks Charles, think I'll try and join a group order.


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Somebody on UsedVic is placing an order at Canadian Aquatics on Tuesday, might be a good way to save on shipping.
I should have mentioned this in my last post.

Canadian aquatics order


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

angeles said:


> Somebody on UsedVic is placing an order at Canadian Aquatics


LOL that's my ad. Thefishtanker and I have been in contact


----------



## angeles (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha, too funny.

I'm not ready for an order yet, but might jump in on the next one.


----------

